

L.A.'s Earthquake Hazard Zone Provides Parks for Rich People - chmars
http://www.popsci.com/article/science/las-earthquake-hazard-zone-provides-parks-rich-people

======
lawlessone
I wouldn't want to be in that pool when a crack opens up..

